# Anti-Rusting Agent



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 15, 2011)

I have learned sharpening before grinding, so now while grind, I still make frequent trips to sharpening station. Rusting on some steels is an issue, particularly with a coarser grind. 

Does anybody know of an anti-rusting agent that can be added to a water tank where I soak my stones and also rinse my knife during sharpening?

M


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Marko. Super easy one. Add a little baking soda to the water. Regular Arm & Hammer stuff. Not sure how much, but a couple spoonfuls should do. I use it in my stone water and in my grinding buckets. It somehow changes the pH in the water making less acidic/basic or more magic - not sure. It works great.

-M


----------



## StephanFowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried baking soda and it works ok, TSP (Tri Sodium Phosphate) seems to work MUCH better at my shop

I get it in the paint cleaning section of home depot.

Stephan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 16, 2011)

StephanFowler said:


> I tried baking soda and it works ok, TSP (Tri Sodium Phosphate) seems to work MUCH better at my shop
> 
> I get it in the paint cleaning section of home depot.
> 
> Stephan


 
Thanks for the tip, Stephan. I don't know when I will go to Home Depot, so for now, I will use baking soda. 

M


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 16, 2011)

Stephan, does the TSP bother your skin? I don't like to wear rubber gloves when I grind or sharpen.
-M


----------



## StephanFowler (Jun 16, 2011)

nope, never bothered me, other than to feel odd and filmy


----------



## Lefty (Jun 17, 2011)

TSP can literally burn through your skin, in high concentrations over even just a few minutes. It's also really bad for the environment. I would go with baking soda based on these two factors alone. However, Stefan knows better than I do, and if it works for him, maybe it's a good option if the baking soda doesn't work.


----------



## StephanFowler (Jun 17, 2011)

I put about two tablespoons in a 5 gallon bucket

not sure how high of a concentration that is.


----------

